# Golf Balls



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 23, 2006)

A man entered  the bus with both front pants pockets full of Golf
balls, and sat down  next to a beautiful woman, (you guessed it,) Blonde.

The puzzled woman kept looking at him and the bulging pockets.

 Finally, after quite a few glances from her, he said, "It's golf  balls".

Nevertheless, the blonde continued to look at him  thoughtfully and
finally, Not being able to contain her curiosity any  longer, she asked,
"Does it hurt as much as tennis  elbow?"


----------

